# Led headlights



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

They do:





I just put them in my 2017 with projectors (9005 single filament style though) and they're freaking awesome


----------



## Garrett2gencruze (Jan 23, 2020)

These bulbs do high and low beam?


----------



## Garrett2gencruze (Jan 23, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> They do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These bulbs do high and low beam? In the video it didn’t mention anything about high and low beam in one bulb. Unless I just missed it.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Garrett2gencruze said:


> These bulbs do high and low beam? In the video it didn’t mention anything about high and low beam in one bulb. Unless I just missed it.


They do for the correct version. The 9005 I have are single filament so they don't. Something like this H4 style one does though: H4/9003: GTR Lighting Ultra 2


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Can you please post some examples of your LEDs. Most important is the cutoff line.
Thanx!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

AdamzCruze said:


> Can you please post some examples of your LEDs. Most important is the cutoff line.
> Thanx!











GTR Ultra Gen 2 LED Bulb Install


Got the GTR Ultra Gen 2 bulbs installed today. Not quite plug and play but still easy enough to do. First off the factory 9005 Halogen bulb pics at night, low and high beams, against a wall and looking out across my back yard. OEM Halogen: GTR Ultra Series 2: Now the problems. The...




www.cruzetalk.com





Cutoff, pattern and glare spots are all identical to the OEM 9005 Halogen ones. Had to modify the dust caps slightly to fit the heat sink in though, only took a few minutes.


----------

